# Einzelnen Wert einer Session löschen



## jenno (2. Februar 2004)

Kann ich auch einen einzelnen Wert einer Session löschen?


----------



## Devil Noxx (2. Februar 2004)

Ich denke du meinst unset().
http://de.php.net/manual/de/function.unset.php


```
unset( $_SESSION['foo'] );
```


----------



## jenno (2. Februar 2004)

Jaaaa.  Danke!


----------

